

Who wants to learn R? Sharing DataCamp’s user stats and insights - THEUW
http://blog.datacamp.com/who-wants-to-learn-r-sharing-datacamps-user-stats-and-insights/

======
minimaxir
For a camp that teaches people how to practice good statistics with R, the
data presentation is very inefficient and _extremely_ confusing.

You can't have one chart or visualization take up an entire slide without any
titles or axis labels.

